# Campione Bike



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

I recently managed to get my hands on a "Campione". I've never heard of them and all Google seems to reveal is a series of bikes built by Bianche - but don't seem to match this one.

Its a 6 speed, with a 127 rear spacing, Sun Race Index gears and Dia Compe VX brakes - I'm not sure if any of these are original though.

Does anyone know anything about this particular bike and what it was originally equipped with? It rides really well, although making a few noises, I am considering making it a project but would like some advice as to what parts I should use.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

Never heard of this brand bike before, You never know, but there were lots of smaller bike builders in Europe that came and went back in the 70's and 80's. So it could be just one of those obscure companies that did not get to build that many bikes before they faded away so nobody really knows much about them. Also be aware that back in the early 80's, some bike shops were selling decals for fictitious bicycle brands, so owners can make up their own dream bikes from their older, not-so-fancy rides. It's a small possibility that this bike got that treatment but they do pop up once in a while and baffle collectors.

Chombi


----------



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for that Chombi.

Here are some extra photos of seat stays and bottom bracket.

Also the crankset is Tracer - 52/42. Not sure yet if Italian or British BB threads.


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

Do the lugs have any cut outs/windowing on them. If not, the bike is most likely a mid level or just slightly higher model bike. The lugs (except for the one on the seat cluster) reminds me of the plain Bocama lugs that Peugeot used on a lot of their mid level 80's bikes. The lack of any chrome on the frame also points to mid level, although the smooth fork crown design looks nicer than most.
How does the brake and chainstay bridges look like?? Any pics of those??
Try to look for more stamps/markings on the frame. Anything you find will help narrow down what this bike is all about. 
BTW, How does it ride??

Chombi


----------



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

*More photos of Campione*

View attachment 272028
View attachment 272029
View attachment 272030
View attachment 272031
View attachment 272032
View attachment 272033
View attachment 272034

Thanks Chombi

I enclose some more pictures showing the drop-outs (some chrome does appear under the paint I think) and a chain peg is clearly visible. The brake bridge does not have any marking on either side, either does the chain stay bridge. The lugs do not have any defining cut outs or markings either. You can also see my bike has mudguard (fender) eyelets (seem original) and a chain stay bridge suitable for a clip on mudguard.

The seat post diameter is 26.4mm.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Mos def not a Bianchi Campione--my guess is bike boom Japanese, and the components are original...

Here's another although the owner hasn't added any details as to maker etc.\:
Campione Sportivo. Otherwise known as a Healing 10-speed. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks paredown - I can see allot of similarities - but also allot of differences.

Forks, pump mounts, number of eyelets, chainstay length.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, I was not thinking it was the same frame, just that a maker called Campione was out there. 

Do you know what the threading is in the bottom bracket? Most of the actual Italian bikes were still Italian threaded into the 90s, when few started switching to English threading as they sourced their bikes from other places like Taiwan.

I could not find any info about the company though--


----------



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

Finally got the crank off - it is a BSA 1.37 x 24 BB.


----------

